# Vietnamese: đàn bà, đàn ông



## zzzwor

đàn bà(woman),đàn ông(man)
i wonder what's the meaning of the word "đàn"?


----------



## Radioh

Nor I. I just looked it up but couldn't find anything. Literally đàn ông and đàn bà mean "a flock of man/woman"... But it doesn't seem right.


----------



## Shironeko 0406

Oh, 'đàn' has the same meaning as 'the' in the English. But 'the' in Vietnamese is various )

For example:
Đàn trâu. => The buffaloes.

But 'đàn' in 'đàn bầu' or 'đàn t'rưng' is musical instrument. ^^


----------



## Serora

idk "đàn bà" or "đàn ông" is just a general word for a specific gender. It isn't necessary to have a meaning. Just a word describing females or males in total, in general, in common...


----------



## Radioh

That makes sense, shironeko.


----------

